# classic recital albums



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm thinking of Joan Sutherland's Art of the Prima Donna.










A less famous example might be










or even










Now you help me. What are the great recital albums?


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

If I am understanding correctly...

The ultimate recital album, from a dying genius:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------

